# Brandon Roy selected as an All star (merged)



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Go Brandon!!!

TNT in 11 minutes...


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

I suggest you start a few more threads about it... maybe one for when you have arrived at your living room to watch the show, one for liveblogging the show, one for when you're in the bathroom during a commercial, and then one for your thoughts afterwards...


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

Hahahahahaha, I agree.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

Well they just said "some folks are gonna be disappointed out west." So who knows.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

"when we come back there's gonna be some folks disappointed out west"


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

Here we go. Good for Jamison. Guy gets 20 and 10 and has kept the Wizards afloat without Agent Zero.

It would be AMAZING if Roy made it over all these other deserving guys out west.

.......


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

Yeah!!!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

Poor Baron.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

Congrats, Roy. Woohoo!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*OFFICIAL: BRANDON Roy is an ALL STAR!!!! (banana thread)*

first?
hahnot

:banana:


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

heeeelll yeah

ptown *****


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

congrats Brandon


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

Way 2 Go Broy!!!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

Congratulations Brandon!

Man, what a great time to be a Blazer fan.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

Get off Camby's **** Chuck, he's not that good, neither is Chandler or Jackson..good grief


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

I thought they picked em right. David West deserved it.

This is a HUGE honor for Brandon. Over Manu, Parker, Deron, Baron


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

I thought they picked em right. David West deserved it.

This is a HUGE honor for Brandon. Over Manu, Parker, Deron, Baron


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

i think single-handedly winning the atlanta game when the coaches were sitting with ballots in their hands might have helped.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

great interview with Roy


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

God I love BRoy... Great interview... hope his hand isn't going to keep him out of the game.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

great interview, i thought a player was gonna greet him with a pie in the face...martell prolly


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

Congratulations Roy you deserve it!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

Wish they had asked him about his fingers.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

Kenny is right. The Kings could be scary in the second half of the season. They could hop into the playoff race. They're only 5 losses behind us and they have Martin, Bibby, and Artest healthy now.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL: BRANDON Roy is an ALL STAR!!!! (banana thread)*

HELL to the YEAH!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

Byaah!


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

It was actually a pretty good interview. Roy wasn't all that insightful, but I think he did a good job of conveying the "team-first" concept that the Blazers have going on right now. Good mention of Blake and Jones as playoff veterans, too.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL: BRANDON Roy is an ALL STAR!!!! (banana thread)*

I'm gonna have to pull out the extra-special purple banana for this one. Spared no expense.

:vbanana:


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL: BRANDON Roy is an ALL STAR!!!! (banana thread)*

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*

This is the happiest I've been as a Blazer fan in years 
:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL: BRANDON Roy is an ALL STAR!!!! (banana thread)*

Well now I will be owning an NBA West Jersey sporting "Roy" on the back!


----------



## Short Bus Ryder (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL: BRANDON Roy is an ALL STAR!!!! (banana thread)*

Thats what I'm talking about, now I'll just wait to hear if James will be in the shoot-out.

:cheers::cheers::yay::yay:

:worthy::worthy: Wonder Roy #7


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL: BRANDON Roy is an ALL STAR!!!! (banana thread)*

Congrats to Roy - well deserved! :clap2::cheers::worthy::clap:


----------



## ironcrotch (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL: BRANDON Roy is an ALL STAR!!!! (banana thread)*

What makes so much more awesome is that he was voted in over guys like Deron, Baron, and Tracy. :worthy:

:worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy:
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL: BRANDON Roy is an ALL STAR!!!! (banana thread)*

:bananallama:


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL: BRANDON Roy is an ALL STAR!!!! (banana thread)*

Congratulations Brandon Roy!! Hope it's the first of 15 in a row. Go Blazers


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL: BRANDON Roy is an ALL STAR!!!! (banana thread)*

:worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL: BRANDON Roy is an ALL STAR!!!! (banana thread)*

 :cheers:


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL: BRANDON Roy is an ALL STAR!!!! (banana thread)*

:dogpile: :djparty: :woot: :fire:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL: BRANDON Roy is an ALL STAR!!!! (banana thread)*

:banana::vbanana::dpepper::gbanana::gbanana:

:twave:

:mob:


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL: BRANDON Roy is an ALL STAR!!!! (banana thread)*

:yay::clap2::cheers:

:twave:

I'm surprised West made it...I think Camby and B-diddy were the major snubs. Calderon and Turkoglu probably should've made it over Joe Johnson too.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm happy for Roy, but fact of the matter is, last night's loss still is lingering big time. All-Stars are nice, but I'd trade a win last night for Roy not making the AS team, as would he.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I guess sending out those iRoys worked after all. 

Congrats to Roy!!! We love ya, Brandon!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> I'm happy for Roy, but fact of the matter is, last night's loss still is lingering big time. All-Stars are nice, but I'd trade a win last night for Roy not making the AS team, as would he.


surprisingly, so would i.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> I'm happy for Roy, but fact of the matter is, last night's loss still is lingering big time. All-Stars are nice, but I'd trade a win last night for Roy not making the AS team, as would he.


I don't agree Mas. The long term effects of Roy making an All Star team are much more important than one win or loss. The NBA is a popularity contest. The biggest stars get the most calls. If you are an All Star you get favoritism. Look at guys like Wade, Kobe, and Allen Iverson. All they have to do is drive into the lane and they'll get a call. Don't you think that's a valuable asset to have?

I also think an All-Star nod for Roy is a sign that the league is beginning to respect the team and the organization. We've had snubs for Randolph over the last few years, so Roy getting it in only his second year is a huge accomplishment.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Congrats Roy, hopefully the first of many.


----------



## Elton (May 26, 2007)

NateBishop3 said:


> I also think an All-Star nod for Roy is a sign that the league is beginning to respect the team and the organization. We've had snubs for Randolph over the last few years, so Roy getting it in only his second year is a huge accomplishment.


You make some great points, Nate, especially the last one. 

I expect this team to get a big push into the national spotlight next year. Roy and Oden are going to give the Blazers a Suns-like run on national TV next year.


----------



## lyleb123 (Feb 12, 2007)

congrats ROY


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm very happy that he was selected. Maybe he'll have a better showing than Sheed did in 2001. Or at least better than what Roy did last year at the Rookie/Soph game.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I'm very happy that he was selected. Maybe he'll have a better showing than Sheed did in 2001. Or at least better than what Roy did last year at the Rookie/Soph game.



unlike the rookie/soph game he'll only be playing 10-15 minutes so is unlikely to get a chance to show much.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Also the fact that the allstar game and the rookie/sophmore game is a glorified dunk fest and shooting crazy shots and that isn't where Roy excels. So don't take anything out of what Roy does in the game, but take everything out of what getting voted in by the coaches means.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> I don't agree Mas. The long term effects of Roy making an All Star team are much more important than one win or loss. The NBA is a popularity contest. The biggest stars get the most calls. If you are an All Star you get favoritism. Look at guys like Wade, Kobe, and Allen Iverson. All they have to do is drive into the lane and they'll get a call. Don't you think that's a valuable asset to have?
> 
> I also think an All-Star nod for Roy is a sign that the league is beginning to respect the team and the organization. We've had snubs for Randolph over the last few years, so Roy getting it in only his second year is a huge accomplishment.


Good points, but we should agree to disagree. In general, we are always Portland. A small market team that will never receive the special NBA treatment and I really don't want it anyways, it would feel like oregon over oklahoma all over again.
All that matters is that at the end ofthe day, we are in 9th instead of 7th in the West and Roy would agree with me as well.
Wins > Personal Achievements.
Ask Dirk how much he likes his MVP right about now, you think he'd trade that for a win over GSW?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

He won't get many minutes in the Big game. That's alright though. It will be great seeing him on the same court with all the superstars!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Draft the Stache!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> He won't get many minutes in the Big game. That's alright though. It will be great seeing him on the same court with all the superstars!



I think he'll get some good burn. I'd love to see him attack the rim and his awesome cross overs.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*



NateBishop3 said:


> This is the happiest I've been as a Blazer fan in years
> :banana::banana::banana::banana:


What about winning the #1 pick? What about winning 13 in a row? There's so much to choose from nowadays.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Xericx said:


> Draft the Stache!


Yeah! Do you think Adam will even make the Rook/Soph game NEXT year?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: The Official All-Star Selection Thread.*



ZackAddy said:


> What about winning the #1 pick? What about winning 13 in a row? There's so much to choose from nowadays.


You're right. I think winning the draft was the single best moment as a Blazer fan for me. However, I think my happiness now is a culmination of many things, thus leading to me being the happiest I've ever been :biggrin:


----------

